# help with some malawi



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

need some help to id some fish from the assorted african tank

#1, this fish is dark grey with black stripes not blue








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

1. If it's grey and not blue, no idea.
2. Melanochromis something. Maybe maingano, since it looks small and is already blue?
3. OB Zebra. Or if it's top lip is overhanging its mouth, OB Labeotropheus. But I think it's the first.
4. Possibly a female peacock? Need a better shot to see body type.
5. Cobalt blue zebra. Met. callainos
6. VC-10 hap? Blotches seem too scarce though.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> 1. If it's grey and not blue, no idea.
> 2. Melanochromis something. Maybe maingano, since it looks small and is already blue?
> 3. OB Zebra. Or if it's top lip is overhanging its mouth, OB Labeotropheus. But I think it's the first.
> 4. Possibly a female peacock? Need a better shot to see body type.
> ...


i appriciate the help

the first one is diffently grey with dark grey/black stripes with the little bit of yellow on the dorsal and anal fin, his body shape looks very similar to my demasoni but larger and a diffrent mouth.

i'll try and get a better shot of #4

when i got #6 there were some other ones in the tank with a yellow ridge on the dorsal fin


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

1. ??
2. Maingano
3. OB Peacock? Hard to tell from pic
4. Feamle peacock
5. Callianos
6. Probable Taiwan Reef


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

4 kinda looks like it could be a young trewevase or fuelleborni. need a better shot to confirm the overhanging snout though.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

get a shot of 3 while you're at it. i initially thought peacock, too, but the body type looks way off from that shot.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

here is two more shots of each, a little blurry its hard to get these little guys to stay still

#3


















#4 his snout diffently overhangs, hard to tell but there is a blue sheen to the dorsal & anal fins


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

4. and last two pics this time, do like a Labeotropheus od some sort.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

Floridagirl said:


> 4. and last two pics this time, do like a Labeotropheus od some sort.


i think your right check this out, looks just like it

http://malawicichlids.com/mw09000g.htm

looks like it could be a male Labeotropheus fuelleborni/OB cross of some sort


----------

